# Graco parts on titan



## StevenH (Sep 7, 2009)

Will Graco extension tip work on titan? or do I have to get titan 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-30-in-Tip-Extension-243043/100206585?cm_sp=BazVoice-_-RLP-_-100206585-_-x#.UmRkMPmsjAk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

They are called accessories not parts.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

It will work.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a 20 inch graco extension attached to a 24 inch titan extension on a graco gun all day today. And yesterday. I think the knuckle was a graco also. The only thing that matters is the threading.

Also, the extension in your link measures 30 inches end to end. The titan extension I used was a full 24 inches without including the housing or female end. Same aluminum, different way of measuring, I guess.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

StevenH said:


> Will Graco extension tip work on titan? or do I have to get titan
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Graco-30-in-Tip-Extension-243043/100206585?cm_sp=BazVoice-_-RLP-_-100206585-_-x#.UmRkMPmsjAk


Graco and Titan both use g threads. Now not all the tips will work with various tip housings but as far as a titan extension on a graco gun or vise versus you will be fine.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

what Sean said


----------

